# I will have my dolls to keep me company



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

My mother was my one true thing of importance in my life. After the apocalypse, I will hope my dolls will give me guidance and keep me company.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Your not even worthy of a beat down. Your done here.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Your not even worthy of a beat down. Your done here.


beat down? lol. Who's going to give me a beatdown? Certainly not you, texas boy.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I originally blocked moisture boy but then unblocked him to play a bit but now that he is fully exposing his trollness it is back to blocking. Adios moisture boy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Someone contact the authorities. 

I think we have an active loon.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I got an alert for this on Tapatalk and I'm like what the f.

I opened it up read and I'm like what the f.

When are we going to start just banning these flakes? It makes me want to stay away longer and longer and longer.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And this is why I so love the Ignore Button.
Wow, a new record, only 45 post before I ignored you. Cool!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bless his heart


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

It says "This video is unavailable"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He is taunting us, let’s not give him what he wants, I’ll remember his name and this will be my last post to any thread he may start.....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Dolls? You have dolls?
Are you one of "them?"


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

healthyprepper said:


> beat down? lol. Who's going to give me a beatdown? Certainly not you, texas boy.


Trolls utilize the tools of a child. Get a life.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Same "dolls" as in the movie from 1967, "The valley of the dolls".

kale boy has OD on them more than once with 50% loss of the cerebral cortex.

I am done here also, DENTON, ass removal time, not me, HIM!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tock!


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

Lol some things you just can't unsee!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Tock!


Good job! Did he take his laundry with him?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Good job! Did he take his laundry with him?


Yup.

Are there any more, you think?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup.
> 
> Are there any more, you think?


Two more. a yin of the yang.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Damn, I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was busy trolling a "I miss Obama" page on FB


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Dolls...one of my greatest fears.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Dolls...one of my greatest fears.


Clown dolls that sit in the dark, watching, waiting..........

My mother had been given a doll about three feet long by an old lady friend of hers.

That thing gave me the chills, like it was pure evil.

Father and both brothers felt the same way but none knew the others had fears about it for months.

I locked the thing in the butlers closet, the whole thing came to a head at the dining room table one evening.

It went into a sally's army bin that night! It bothered me even touching it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Hell, I came here thinking we were going to discuss blow up dolls. Now that is one prepper item I've never considered.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

******* said:


> Hell, I came here thinking we were going to discuss blow up dolls. Now that is one prepper item I've never considered.


That's funny


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Clown dolls that sit in the dark, watching, waiting..........
> 
> My mother had been given a doll about three feet long by an old lady friend of hers.
> 
> ...


Hell no, grandma had a doll her mother had. It had one hand missing. Thing scared the shit out of me. Now my parents have it in their home.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Hell no, grandma had a doll her mother had. It had one hand missing. Thing scared the shit out of me. Now my parents have it in their home.


The one of which I spoke was a clown doll.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Dolls...one of my greatest fears.


I don't know why my girlfriend bought these, but if I wake up in the middle of the night and they are in bed with me, I'm never getting back in it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SGG said:


> I don't know why my girlfriend bought these, but if I wake up in the middle of the night and they are in bed with me, I'm never getting back in it.


Dude, those are just wrong.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The one of which I spoke was a clown doll.


I would have quartered it and buried it in concrete. Dolls and trannies scare me....a trannie doll would be the worst combo.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SGG said:


> I don't know why my girlfriend bought these, but if I wake up in the middle of the night and they are in bed with me, I'm never getting back in it.


The beginning of a horror movie and you are the star. Nothing good will come from this!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Hell no, grandma had a doll her mother had. It had one hand missing. Thing scared the shit out of me. Now my parents have it in their home.


Wait until she gives it to you, lol!

It is funny how some of them have an evil aura around them that just hits you from head to toe.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dolls and clowns are one of the same, they both freak me out......we have some stuffed animals around for the grandkids but they stay in their own room.....surly don’t need them around after the SHTF, other than target practice......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rstanek said:


> ..............we have some stuffed animals around for the grandkids but they stay in their own room.....surly don't need them around after the SHTF, other than target practice......


I hope you mean the stuffed animals......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I hope you mean the stuffed animals......


When I first saw this thread I thought "Chucky"

Had a friend who worked at KB toys, used cabbage patch kids 2nds for range work.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

YEE HAA!!
When you were growing up, which one did you play with? Which ones do you play with now? Are you a pretend Cowgirl, or a pretend Tough Guy?
Adios.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I hope you mean the stuffed animals......


Yes , stuffed animals, I guess I should have been a little clearer on that....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Wait until she gives it to you, lol!
> 
> It is funny how some of them have an evil aura around them that just hits you from head to toe.


Oh God Damn... I will put it in a storage unit all by itself on a rocking chair. Can you imagine the horror of anyone breaking. Come to think of it I might use it to deter theft at home.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> When I first saw this thread I thought "Chucky"
> 
> Had a friend who worked at KB toys, used cabbage patch kids 2nds for range work.


That range is haunted now.


----------

